# I did it my way



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A few days ago Adam posted a query about how to go about making a drinks tray. There were several ideas in the replies, including a description form yours truly. In keeping with the saying that a picture is worth a thousand words, I decided to do a photo-shoot showing how I go about such a project.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The forum still has a problem, I had to upload the photos. one at a time, very time consuming, and I wasn't able to add a pdf so I'll try here.
Nope, it won't let me add the pdf, the problem appears to be size related. Isn't it time for the problem to be sorted, perhaps Mark needs to be brought back!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> The forum still has a problem, I had to upload the photos. one at a time, very time consuming, and I wasn't able to add a pdf so I'll try here.
> Nope, it won't let me add the pdf, the problem appears to be size related. Isn't it time for the problem to be sorted, perhaps Mark needs to be brought back!


Did it check your security clearance.......ROTFLAO.....
My error said I did not have a security token........LOL.

Haven't yet heard from Nathan....

PS thanks for posting, Harry. yes., a picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nathan is back from vacation and they are working on the Security Token issue. My understanding is there are two different problems causing this. They hope to have it resolved soon.

Harry, fill the decanter with good scotch and send it to... oh wait, you already have my address!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The security token issue has been resolved. I just uploaded a radial arm saw manual that was 12.5M with no problem.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I haven't had any security messages and I just attempted an edit to my thread to add the pdf, the message says ,"waiting for www.routerforums.com" My file size is only 4MB and 20.49MB is allowed! Hopefully this problem will soon be fixed.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

First I have heard of this one Harry. Please try again.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

very nice presentation!!! thanx for sharing


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike said:


> First I have heard of this one Harry. Please try again.


I've just tried again Mike to add it to the original post, not only that but I tried a different pdf, one that I posted some time ago right here on this post and it does NOT work. Also what about the fact that I could only upload ONE shot at a time?


----------



## grbrico (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Harry! Great job!

I like the circle jig also LOL.


----------

